# Qantas announces winners of its promotion contest for Uber drivers



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Qantas has announced the seven winners of its contest as follows:

Congratulations to the winners of the Uber Driver-Partner Competition:

C Grossek, QLD
A Sarwari, SA
P Eland, TAS
J Burge, ACT
C Sussa, WA
K Welinski, NSW
N Bruni, VIC.

(https://www.qantas.com/au/en/promotions/uber-promo.html)

The winners receive a Qantas flight voucher for $500 plus an accommodation voucher for $500.

For more information about the contest itself, please see https://uberpeople.net/threads/competition-for-uber-drivers.218802/.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

basically have to spend that domestic! how much do they think uber driving getting paid


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeh thanks for nothing. I'd try to redeem that voucher for another airline. Qantas have some of the most overweight, *****y, entitled air hostesses you can ever imagine.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

mach7 said:


> Yeh thanks for nothing. I'd try to redeem that voucher for another airline. Qantas have some of the most overweight, *****y, entitled air hostesses you can ever imagine.


...with your macho-sexism no wonder that you are such a staunch supporter of everything uber,seems like a hand and glove you belong...


----------

